# 24 JSI Vinyl Cutter



## cameront21 (Jun 28, 2007)

thinking of purchasing the 24" JSI vinyl cutter

just wondering if it has a couple features as the Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter Optic Eye YouTube - Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter Optic Eye

doesnt have to be as fancy just would like to be able to print off a design with my epson c88+ printer and then load that same sheet into the cutter and have it detect registration marks and cut out the design. Similar to what happens in the roland gx-24 video linked above on youtube. Also how intrequet of a design can it cut? suprised badalou hasnt made a video yet  

thanks for the help

cameront21


----------



## cameront21 (Jun 28, 2007)

Vinyl Cutter Cutters w Sign & T-shirt supplies JSI-P-30 - (item 290144241275 end time Aug-08-07 19:30:00 PDT)

just found this on ebay the 30" JSI cutter sold by JSI so you still get the 1yr warranty

good buy? 

still have the same questions regarding cutting


----------



## cameront21 (Jun 28, 2007)

anybody?

help is much apreciated

cameront21


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

No, it doesn't have an optical eye. I bought mine on ebay from JSI. Good machine. I hooked mine up to my laptop which runs Vista. Only problem I had was having to buy the serial to usb adapter. 

The machine is a little noisy when running, but cuts well. Cuts intricate designs well. The manual that comes with it leaves a lot to be desired. All around a good machine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can also find more info on the JSI cutter here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/jsi/


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi , I think the options are but not sure is the roland or graphtec,,,

R.


----------

